# Anyone had seen a blue mickey mouse platy ?



## tammyzhero (Oct 8, 2010)

I was wonder... anyone had seen blue mickey mouse platy? Are they really that rare? Because i saw them in walmart like 6 months ago and I'm trying to get some now.. But seems that petsmart or walmart dont have it...


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a pale blue mickey mouse platy, but I'm in Australia so that tells you nothing about availability elsewhere.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

If petsmart or walmart ever carried it a one point that means it is not rare.....


----------



## tammyzhero (Oct 8, 2010)

So i went to petco today and saw some Hi Fin Blue Mickey .. BUt they were in OBSERVATION and NOT FOR SALE... they told me to go check back next week.. Hope they still have it by next week


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I hope you get the fish you want. Did you ask whether they could hold one for you? Anyway, good luck.


----------



## tammyzhero (Oct 8, 2010)

I didnt ask them because i forgot to  But that petco doesnt seens that alot of people go there.. I hope those fish make it until next week :-D


----------



## tammyzhero (Oct 8, 2010)

today i finally got my mickey mouse blue. It was 2 hi fin one also.. and i'm wondering..what did mickey mouse platy mix with to get hi fin?


----------



## pringleman1 (Nov 13, 2010)

tanker said:


> I have a pale blue mickey mouse platy, but I'm in Australia so that tells you nothing about availability elsewhere.


Tanker where did you get your blue platy from. I am also in Australia and just saw some in the Internet and now i want one where can i get one here. I'm on the Gold Coast in QLD


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

One of my local shops here in Perth, I don't now remember which one. Either one of the aquarium shops, or City Farmers, or Pet City. 

Actually, 2 of mine are blue, my male is also blue, although he is paler than my blue female. I think they are quite common so maybe you could ask your LFS to keep an eye out for one for you?


----------



## pringleman1 (Nov 13, 2010)

tanker said:


> Actually, 2 of mine are blue, my male is also blue, although he is paler than my blue female.


Could you attach a photo of your blue male please. I've heard the males have a lot less blue then females.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I've just taken a video which I'll upload later when I find the cord for my camera:lol:, but you can't get a good look at him because he's hiding behind the filter outlet (I hope he's not sick:-(). 

I just reviewed the video from when my platies were in the 75-litre to see if you could see him. You can see 2 blue platies in that video, but I think they are both females and I lost one of those. The darker one is the one I've still got.


----------



## pringleman1 (Nov 13, 2010)

I think i could see them in your 75L tank video but when you can if you could put a picture of your blue one that would be great.
Id really like to get one or two for my tank. I already have 1 red tux female platy, 1 red wag tail female platy, 1 male bumblebee platy, 1 silver female molly, 1 female white dalmatian molly and 1 gold molly. Along with a few male guppies and 2 black and white angel fish.
I like a lot of color in my tank and i think blue platies would go well.


----------



## tammyzhero (Oct 8, 2010)

well i heard that blue mickey mouse platy, when you just get them, they dont seems really blue becasue they're scare of you. But once you have them for a while, their blue will comes back .. Right now, my hi fin blue mickey doesnt seens to be blue as before i get them.. so i guess they will turn back to blue soon


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

pringleman, I'm sorry I won't be able to put his photo up. He IS sick. I'm not sure he'll still be here tomorrow....

(It* is *him in the video - he's the pale one, the darker one is my female)


----------



## pringleman1 (Nov 13, 2010)

tanker said:


> pringleman, I'm sorry I won't be able to put his photo up. He IS sick. I'm not sure he'll still be here tomorrow....
> 
> (It* is *him in the video - he's the pale one, the darker one is my female)


Oh i hope he gets better.
Ill have to keep looking in the aquarium shops around here for some blue ones.
Thanks tanker


----------



## Bluebirdnanny (Oct 1, 2010)

Let me see if I can get decent photo of mine for you.


----------



## Bluebirdnanny (Oct 1, 2010)

*Images Mickey Mouse in my Tank*

Here are a few shots including my Blue Mickey Mouse


----------



## tammyzhero (Oct 8, 2010)

i was wondering if you can ask people in petsmart or petco to give you specific gender of the fish.. cause right now i have like 4 male and 2 female


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

You can pick them out yourself. Girls have a triangular anal fin and boys have a pointy one, pointed backwards. Watch when the fish are relaxed, because the girls can hold their fins up against their body and you might think they are a boy, but when they are relaxed and their fin is down, you can see it properly. I say "I only want girls" and "I'll have her and one that colour as long as it's a female". As long as they know what's what, they'll fish out what you want for you. I suppose it would depend on whether the staff there are as good as the staff at the shops I go to, but here they'll give you what you want - either a specific fish, or a specific sex.


----------



## tammyzhero (Oct 8, 2010)

thanks.. I really want to reproduce more blue mickey.. but i cant find the female of pale blue mickey.. so what other color of mickey when they breed with blue, it will look better


----------



## pringleman1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Can the blue platies be a rich or bright blue or are they just a dark blue?
I still would love a nice dark blue but a bright blue platy would be awesome.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I've never seen them in bright blue, just that pale blue. My female is sort of navy with brighter blue bits, but she's not brightly coloured, she's still a subtle sort of colour. I've just taken a video and I think I've got some good close-ups of her, but I can't upload it until I find my camera cable... (I had to demolish my office to let some painters in and I'm not sure where I've put everything)


----------



## pringleman1 (Nov 13, 2010)

tanker said:


> I've never seen them in bright blue, just that pale blue.


Id like to breed my red wag tail female with a blue male and see what the fry turn out like, could be some interesting sort in there.
My female just had her second batch of fry today since Ive had her for almost 2 months now. sadly only 4 of this batch made it past 5 minutes, the rest got eaten.:-(


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Are there any genetic charts on the internet that would tell you how that would turn out? I have a red wag baby which I believe is the daughter of my red wag adult (they are the spitting image of each other). The father is my blue mickey mouse because he is the only male platy in the tank (and I'd had them for quite a while before the baby turned up, so I doubt she was impregnated from anyone else before I got her - although it could be). I've no idea whether the red wag colouring is always dominant or whether it is possible to have a blue baby from such a pair, but my baby turned out the same as her mother. 

I've posted one of the videos. You can just see my male at the beginning, but as I said, he was hiding in behind the filter outlet so you really can't get a good look at him, and he's not well anyway...:-( I'll upload the other one tomorrow. In the second one, you can get a good look at my blue female.


----------



## pringleman1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Im not sure if there is a comparison chart, ill have a look around and if i find one ill post it on here for you. 
Maybe the reg wag is a dominant color if you have it with a blue, but if you keep trying your bound to get at least one eventually.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

If the red wag colouring is dominant you'll always get it. If the blue is recessive, you'd only get blue if you mated 2 blues (if fish genetics is anything like people genetics - I have no idea about how it works with fish:lol

The second video is up. My blue female makes an appearance about 30 seconds in and you can get a pretty good look at her.


----------



## pringleman1 (Nov 13, 2010)

tanker said:


> The second video is up. My blue female makes an appearance about 30 seconds in and you can get a pretty good look at her.


Damn it! my computer just had a spaz and now i cant look at half my things that i had open.
Could you put a link up so i can see the video.
I hate technology sometime :evil:


----------



## tammyzhero (Oct 8, 2010)

yea i would like to know what color would a blue mickey and white mix


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

The videos are on my aquariums tab, under 165-litre.


----------



## pringleman1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh yes i found it. very nice tank.
I found this picture of some really nice blue platys and this is what i want.
I really like the far left one because it has the most blue but the top one has a nice rich blue.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, they're very pretty.


----------



## tammyzhero (Oct 8, 2010)

did those blue mickey mouse platy in the picture had mixed with golden mickey? because i see some yellowish color on them


----------



## pringleman1 (Nov 13, 2010)

tammyzhero said:


> did those blue mickey mouse platy in the picture had mixed with golden mickey? because i see some yellowish color on them


Im not sure, they were selling on aquabid somewhere in America for $53.00 when i saw them. Now i cant find them again so they must have sold.

Here are some other ones from the same seller that have a bit of blue but a nice rainbow look.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

$53 for a platy! Whoa!

If you want nice rainbow look and pretty blue, you can also get that in dwarf neon rainbowfish. I've got them and they are terrific fish, personality-wise, and they glow a beautiful light blue when the light hits them.


----------



## pringleman1 (Nov 13, 2010)

I like the platys so much thought. Im just going to keep looking around for a nice blue platy, hopefully a male.


----------



## fryup (Jan 12, 2010)

i have 3 blue female micky mouse platy


----------



## Bluebirdnanny (Oct 1, 2010)

They are Blue Mickey Mouse Platties in the same tank with my Gold Dust Mollies. As you see them is as I got them in the shipping box.

Don't spend $53 on one. I have babies in the tank and would like to change my female to male ratio. Two of the males are in big competition (youngest with the extra coloring and the oldest). We can talk about either (or more if you wait until after Holidays). 

You are in states right?


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

pringleman's in Australia.


----------



## pringleman1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Bluebirdnanny said:


> They are Blue Mickey Mouse Platties in the same tank with my Gold Dust Mollies. As you see them is as I got them in the shipping box.
> 
> Don't spend $53 on one. I have babies in the tank and would like to change my female to male ratio. Two of the males are in big competition (youngest with the extra coloring and the oldest). We can talk about either (or more if you wait until after Holidays).
> 
> You are in states right?


I'm in Australia. The only blue platys Ive seen on the Internet are from America but I don't think it would be easy to get one sent down here.

Just curious though, how old are the fry when you start seeing the blue color?


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Have you got City Farmers near you pringleman? I've got 2 near me and both have a really good selection of healthy fish. Depending on any quarantine restrictions, they might be able to get you in a blue platy from another location if they haven't got any available locally.


----------



## pringleman1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Yer ive got one just around the corner. I got all my fish from there so far except for the guppies they were from another aquarium shop.
I went in and asked them if they have ever had blue ones and they said they do get them but just in a mix of fish and cant order specific colors so ill just have to keep checking and wait for a blue one to turn up, unless i can find somewhere else that has them.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Maybe you could put a "wanted" on Gumtree or somewhere like that so if anyone breeds one you could get that.


----------



## pringleman1 (Nov 13, 2010)

aye thats a good idea i might do that.


----------



## Bluebirdnanny (Oct 1, 2010)

oh shucks. Australia! I would have been glad to share or switch a male for female.


----------



## Bluebirdnanny (Oct 1, 2010)

fryup you are overseas toooo! Phoey.


----------



## fryup (Jan 12, 2010)

hahaha i have 3 females and the shop i work 4 stock them often  ...sorry your nt in UK


----------



## Bluebirdnanny (Oct 1, 2010)

yeah I would've thought of making a trade... but talked to pet shop downstate....... they may take for store credit or exchange for females if the have them when I get there


----------



## tammyzhero (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a question.. Can a male mickey platy get pregant? I know this sounds weird but i see some black spot like gravid spot by my blue male mickey platy's stomach.. and i was wonder is it possible cause that's the only male in my tank that has those black spot by their stomach


----------



## fryup (Jan 12, 2010)

i notice that in the shop, the males (blue) have a gravid spot too ??? hahaha its weired but yh i think they can still breed


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

My male had that spot too. That's why I was confused as to whether it was him in the photo and video or not.


----------



## tammyzhero (Oct 8, 2010)

Lol soo is that male able to born babies or what lol or the gravid spot will stay there forever cause i heard mickey mouse platy can change sex itself somehow


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I think they've just got the spot in that place. I don't think they can have babies. From what I've read, it can be hard to tell the sex of a young fish but I don't think adult fish can change their sex. I could be wrong about that, it's not something I've researched.


----------



## fryup (Jan 12, 2010)

i think its just the colour, nothing to do with them beeing male or female, i think the males breed as normal and same 4 the females


----------

